# Okay ****** bad, we got it. What else ya got? #206



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Another show and yet all new craziness. Hold onto your hats and glasses and keep all arms and legs in the vehicle because this is going to be a bumpy ride until Nov. 4th (and most likely beyond).

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-08T21_58_17-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Our institutions are being attacked while our cities are being burned and the elderly are assaulted. 
This is America?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Orange Man bad, ****** bad... we're gonna run out of crayons pretty soon.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Another show and yet all new craziness. Hold onto your hats and glasses and keep all arms and legs in the vehicle because this is going to be a bumpy ride until Nov. 4th (and most likely beyond).
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-08T21_58_17-07_00


I was able to listen to some of your podcast while working. I did catch the term "Santa Ana" winds. I'm one of the few people I know who actually loves windy days but your mention of them reminded me of the time I was evacuated from my home back in the late 60s or early 70s. I lived in the city of Orange and not far from the Orange Hills. There was a major fire headed our way and I could see the orange glow in the sky at night. The Santa Ana winds really pushed that fire along.

Orange County used to be a bastion of Conservatism when I was young. I heard that the Dems changed some voting boundaries/districts which turned it into a much more liberal area. I have no idea what it's like these days. I moved away from SoCal shortly after the Rodney King Riots. Beautiful state with horrible politics.

As for the evil white man ... he's responsible for the cars, phones, televisions, electricity, and welfare checks that the lazy class enjoy. I guess we ain't so bad after all.

"A Fat Black Wench" = portly black "lady."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you clowns finally get kicked off YouTube? I was looking for this episode while getting some windshield time in and couldn't find it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Did you clowns finally get kicked off YouTube? I was looking for this episode while getting some windshield time in and couldn't find it.


We are having some technical issues right now that don't allow us to upload to YouTube.

And how dare you call Denton a clown. I'd say court jester is more like it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Did you clowns finally get kicked off YouTube? I was looking for this episode while getting some windshield time in and couldn't find it.


Really? Us Alabama rubes (3/4 of our listeners live in Alabama) know how to use Podomatic. You can't?
Get off of Big Brother!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Really? Us Alabama rubes (3/4 of our listeners live in Alabama) know how to use Podomatic. You can't?
> Get off of Big Brother!


3/4 you say?

Me, Mrs. Denton and who else? :vs_worry:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Really? Us Alabama rubes (3/4 of our listeners live in Alabama) know how to use Podomatic. You can't?
> Get off of Big Brother!


WOW! Y'all have a whole 4 listeners now? Don't be goin and gettin the big head, They just canceled the Kardashians you know. :vs_smirk:

I live in Texas, of course I can operate that there new fangled high tech Podomatic thingamajig. I just wasn't goin to fiddle with it going 90 down a Texas Highway.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> WOW! Y'all have a whole 4 listeners now? Don't be goin and gettin the big head, They just canceled the Kardashians you know. :vs_smirk:
> 
> I live in Texas, of course I can operate that there new fangled high tech Podomatic thingamajig. I just wasn't goin to fiddle with it going 90 down a Texas Highway.:tango_face_grin:


Three solid listeners, as a matter of fact!:vs_cool:


----------

